

Ask HN: Would you run Sophos' free mal-ware removal tool on your Mac? - dotBen

I just read that Sophos is offering a free mal-ware checking/removal tool for Mac (http://www.9to5mac.com/33479/sophos-ships-free-anti-malware-tool-for-macs)<p>I've not run such a tool since the dark days of owning Windows boxes 4+ years ago, but I'm now seeing more discussion of such threats to Mac I'm wondering how concerned other fellow tech-orientated folks are about this.<p>Would you install this?
======
dotBen
Link: [http://www.9to5mac.com/33479/sophos-ships-free-anti-
malware-...](http://www.9to5mac.com/33479/sophos-ships-free-anti-malware-tool-
for-macs)

